# ATL Repticon Oct, 15th and 16th



## poison beauties (Mar 1, 2010)

Just wanting to know who plans to go. I will be there bright and ealry saturday morning to deliver frogs, some reptiles and arachnids.. Should make for a good place to meet the new ATL Froggers.

Michael


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

Hey Michael,

I should be there in the morning on the first day. Looking forward to meeting some more of the Atlanta folks.

-Field


----------



## stevenhman (Feb 19, 2008)

I've been thinking about going. Been a while since I went to a show. Little bit of a trek, but shouldn't be too bad.


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

I have 0.0.2 D. tinctorious "Inferalanis" and 0.0.2 E. anthonyi "Santa Isabel" for sale/trade. PM for details...or with offers. I can bring them to repticon on sat morning.


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

I will be there but I won't be there until around 2 or 3.
my ride has a birthday party to go to :/

what all are you gonna be bringing Michael?

I'm in need of some neo broms and any other plant cutting I can get my hands on.

Field I sent you a Pm about things we have spoken about before.

I hope they got some good stuff still there with me getting there so late :/


----------



## itsott (Nov 25, 2010)

im not from atl but i will be there bright and early saturday morning, hoping to be there when the doors open. Dragon what plants are you looking for i may be able to throw you a small bag of various plants together they would just need to be sterilized as they come from vivs with frogs.


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

itsott said:


> im not from atl but i will be there bright and early saturday morning, hoping to be there when the doors open. Dragon what plants are you looking for i may be able to throw you a small bag of various plants together they would just need to be sterilized as they come from vivs with frogs.


I'm looking for whatever I can get my hands on.
Most of my plants were obtained at Lowes and locally and aren't good tropical plants and I want more diverse plants. I've gotten all the types that can be used around here. they are all your typical generics...
I would love to get my hands on some other creepers like wondering jew or creeping nancy(I think that's the name), some begonias, jewel orchids, neo broms, and tillandsia. Like I said tho I will take anything I can get and I can clean them with a bleach solution...

what do you got and would you want any $ for them?


----------



## itsott (Nov 25, 2010)

I will have to see what all i can trim. Possibly wandering jew, creeping fig, fittonia, pepperomia, sphagmonium rayii, ivy,dont think i have any brom pups to spare as i am building up 4 new vivs including a massive 45x17x24.


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

itsott said:


> I will have to see what all i can trim. Possibly wandering jew, creeping fig, fittonia, pepperomia, sphagmonium rayii, ivy,dont think i have any brom pups to spare as i am building up 4 new vivs including a massive 45x17x24.


Would you want any $ for them?
Are you gonna be there all day? I might be able to make it till mid day


----------



## itsott (Nov 25, 2010)

Vendor list is up. http://www.repticon.com/atlantaexhibitors.html

Sent from my BlackBerry 9800 using Tapatalk


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

I will be there bright and early and even getting a vip ticket. So I can get in early.
I won't be there long so for those who want to get in early and want to go on the second day and stuffs when I come out I will give you my VIP ticket and you can go both days and even get in early on Sunday 

I sent you all PMs I hope to here back from yall soon


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

DragonSpirit1185 said:


> I will be there bright and early and even getting a vip ticket. So I can get in early.
> I won't be there long so for those who want to get in early and want to go on the second day and stuffs when I come out I will give you my VIP ticket and you can go both days and even get in early on Sunday
> 
> I sent you all PMs I hope to here back from yall soon


correction lol they don't do early entrance on Sunday.
this is my first convention so I didn't know lol.


----------



## itsott (Nov 25, 2010)

Just got my vip tickets. Has anyone been to this place before. I've been to orlandos repticon. I was wondering if there are restaraunts around it that serve breakfast or if I need to run through a drive through on the way. If there is one close I may be able to meet like field said. 

Sent from my BlackBerry 9800 using Tapatalk


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

itsott said:


> Just got my vip tickets. Has anyone been to this place before. I've been to orlandos repticon. I was wondering if there are restaraunts around it that serve breakfast or if I need to run through a drive through on the way. If there is one close I may be able to meet like field said.
> 
> Sent from my BlackBerry 9800 using Tapatalk


There are a bunch of shopping centers pretty close to the fairgrounds, shouldn't be too hard to find a place. Definitely plenty of drive throughs as well.
There is a Waffle House on sugarloaf a couple of miles away.


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

itsott I'm awaiting your reply to my PM 

you too Michael 

please get back to me guys....thank you


----------



## stevenhman (Feb 19, 2008)

I ended up getting there a bit late - around 1:30ish. Lots and lots of snakes! I ended up just getting some supplies and some Repshay from Under the Canopy.


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

stevenhman said:


> I ended up getting there a bit late - around 1:30ish. Lots and lots of snakes! I ended up just getting some supplies and some Repshay from Under the Canopy.


I got some awesome plants from UTC and from Field and Jason/itsott
here is my build...updating it now...
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/pa...rt-semi-n00b-viv-pic-heavy-15.html#post655909

I'll be putting up a vid of some of the darts here soon for ppl to see.
I wish Josh's Frogs would have been there


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

Turned out to be a pretty good show and got to meet some fellow DBers. 
Brandon, keep on truckin with that tank...it will be thumb paradise soon. 
Jason, nice meetin ya, hope yall had fun at the aquarium (and I really hope yall made it to ABG). 
Big Mike it was great meeting you as well...take care of my babies and keep me in mind for those veraderos (still wonderin what that other dude thought when I tried to hand him the frogs...looks like we were wrong about you being easy to spot).
Deenwals sorry we didn't get to talk longer, hope you get some more clutches from those leucs soon. 
Last but not least...Fun as usual Walker, now put up some pics of your new frogs dude!


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

my dad and step mum have this huge bag of film in the fridge and I'm thinking about raiding it lol and going to walmart or the dollar store and get some suction cups and make my own.
dad and step mum are liking the tank so hopefully i can talk em into letting me bring some darts into the house


----------



## bgmike64 (Mar 16, 2008)

fieldnstream said:


> Turned out to be a pretty good show and got to meet some fellow DBers.
> Brandon, keep on truckin with that tank...it will be thumb paradise soon.
> Jason, nice meetin ya, hope yall had fun at the aquarium (and I really hope yall made it to ABG).
> Big Mike it was great meeting you as well...take care of my babies and keep me in mind for those veraderos (still wonderin what that other dude thought when I tried to hand him the frogs...looks like we were wrong about you being easy to spot).
> ...


Yeah Field, it was great meeting you also. I'm glad I finally came out of my post mortem depression and attended the show. After losing a couple of frogs and some froglets awhile ago, I really second guessed continuing with the hobby. I'm guess finding those new tads that I told you about, brought me back into reality. I got you on the babies.

"James67", I didn't forget about you buddy. I got 2 new tads (1 with legs already) that have your name on them....


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

bgmike64 said:


> Yeah Field, it was great meeting you also. I'm glad I finally came out of my post mortem depression and attended the show. After losing a couple of frogs and some froglets awhile ago, I really second guessed continuing with the hobby. I'm guess finding those new tads that I told you about, brought me back into reality. I got you on the babies.
> 
> "James67", I didn't forget about you buddy. I got 2 new tads (1 with legs already) that have your name on them....


I wish I could have met you lol
it's nice to meet others with this hobby...I'm still a n00b to all of this and haven't got my first PDFs just yet.

I have been under severe depression as well and that show help alot.
Especially Field and Jason hooking me up with some plants and stuff.
I just wish I could have gotten some kind of herp but my step mum isn't allowing it lol..I barely get to have my goldfish...
If she knew about the springtails I just got she would freak and be like get those damn bugs out of here lol.




guys here is a vid I shot while I was there. (for those who didn't go)


----------



## JakkBauer (Jul 11, 2011)

fieldnstream said:


> Turned out to be a pretty good show and got to meet some fellow DBers.
> Brandon, keep on truckin with that tank...it will be thumb paradise soon.
> Jason, nice meetin ya, hope yall had fun at the aquarium (and I really hope yall made it to ABG).
> Big Mike it was great meeting you as well...take care of my babies and keep me in mind for those veraderos (still wonderin what that other dude thought when I tried to hand him the frogs...looks like we were wrong about you being easy to spot).
> ...


Just for you Field 

Heres my haul from Repticon... (edit: from UTC, they are super awesome sauce)


----------



## itsott (Nov 25, 2010)

I suppose you got those from utc. I scored a few broms and thin I may have talked to you big mike without knowing we were talking to each other. Awesome frogs btw. 
Field we didn't make it to abg the girlfriend and daughter were both asleep before I got out of the deck of the aquarium. 
The tad made it through the weekend. Now I'm gonna try and finish up my trip vert twenty pvc builds this week. 
Hope all went well. We need to make this a regular occurence. 

Sent from my BlackBerry 9800 using Tapatalk


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

itsott said:


> I suppose you got those from utc. I scored a few broms and thin I may have talked to you big mike without knowing we were talking to each other. Awesome frogs btw.
> Field we didn't make it to abg the girlfriend and daughter were both asleep before I got out of the deck of the aquarium.
> The tad made it through the weekend. Now I'm gonna try and finish up my trip vert twenty pvc builds this week.
> Hope all went well. We need to make this a regular occurence.
> ...


haha yeah i was standing next to him and it didn't dawn on me that he was Mike. I think the name should have told me XD

that is a good idea we could schedule swap meets and trade plants and from or buy and sell plants and frogs


----------



## JakkBauer (Jul 11, 2011)

DragonSpirit1185 said:


> guys here is a vid I shot while I was there. (for those who didn't go)
> GA Repticon 2011 poison dart frogs. - YouTube


OMG B, your video is so manic and fast moving I think im gona puke now 

But your lil girl is cute as hell, she looks like shes having a blast haha.


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

JakkBauer said:


> OMG B, your video is so manic and fast moving I think im gona puke now
> 
> But your lil girl is cute as hell, she looks like shes having a blast haha.


yeah that elder lady was kinda rude and impatient so I was being quick lol. I didn't like her energy.
I think it was cause the way I dressed and the pentacle necklace I was wearing

yeah she is something else...her name is Adonia Ann Lilith Shores.. 
Adonia = a beautiful goddess
I didn't realize it at the time but Lilith means of the dark
so her name means: a beautiful goddess of the dark XD
she really was having a great time till the end when she was hungry.
she was reaching for this big bearded my sister was holding lol
I can't wait till she gets older so we can build tanks together and i get to see the sense of wonder and happiness that animals will bring her.
she is only 6 months old


----------



## JakkBauer (Jul 11, 2011)

This is Field's doing... 

MAY I PRESENT TO YOU... THE SIPALAWEENIE CABANA


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

bgmike64 said:


> Yeah Field, it was great meeting you also. I'm glad I finally came out of my post mortem depression and attended the show. After losing a couple of frogs and some froglets awhile ago, I really second guessed continuing with the hobby. I'm guess finding those new tads that I told you about, brought me back into reality. I got you on the babies.


Yeah Mike...glad you got outta that frog funk. Hope those sink tads turn into nice little froglets. Keep us updated!


----------



## JakkBauer (Jul 11, 2011)

Couple more shots of Under the Canopy Azureus I took just now, finally got all three in one shot... kinda...


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

JakkBauer said:


> This is Field's doing...
> 
> MAY I PRESENT TO YOU... THE SIPALAWEENIE CABANA


YES!!!!! Next time I'm gonna get him to do a "frog bordello" see what kinda questions he gets then.


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

JakkBauer said:


> This is Field's doing...
> 
> MAY I PRESENT TO YOU... THE SIPALAWEENIE CABANA


what do you mean it was his doing?


----------



## bgmike64 (Mar 16, 2008)

DragonSpirit1185 said:


> haha yeah i was standing next to him and it didn't dawn on me that he was Mike. I think the name should have told me XD
> 
> that is a good idea we could schedule swap meets and trade plants and from or buy and sell plants and frogs


Yeah, that was me! I told Field before the show that I would be the "big black guy wearing a red shirt". I figured that would be the best description of me since we never met. What are the odds of someone matching that description, standing at the UTC table which had the only dart display in the building? I wish I could have been there when Field approached that "Tall black guy wearing a red shirt". I strolled up after his awkward moment and had a good laugh


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

bgmike64 said:


> Yeah, that was me! I told Field before the show that I would be the "big black guy wearing a red shirt". I figured that would be the best description of me since we never met. What are the odds of someone matching that description, standing at the UTC table which had the only dart display in the building? I wish I could have been there when Field approached that "Tall black guy wearing a red shirt". I strolled up after his awkward moment and had a good laugh


haha was he like hey man are you big Mike to the other guy lol 
no one has pics on here so it's hard to tell who is who. Field has a pic up but itsott doesnt and it was really awkward asking a guy what he is wearing xD.
I was the semi gothic guy with long hair that had the baby in the stroller.
I didn't know you was a Denroboarder or I would have introduced myself.
well maybe next time man...


----------



## itsott (Nov 25, 2010)

Ya me and mike had a conversation about my lights over my tanks and never knew who the other was. 

Sent from my BlackBerry 9800 using Tapatalk


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

itsott said:


> Ya me and mike had a conversation about my lights over my tanks and never knew who the other was.
> 
> Sent from my BlackBerry 9800 using Tapatalk


yeah. you mentioned it. 
we need to be more organized next time lol.
I really liked your idea of a gathering or a swap meet as I called it.
hopefully we can do it one day and swap frogs and plants and buy and sell stuff to each other and just talk about frogs and swap ideas and stuff.


----------

